# How to stock a tank



## JulianS (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi there, i'm new to the world of cichlids, had tropical fish until now and I have a question someone could hopefully answer.

How do I stock the tank in the beginning? cichlids are aggressive so it's better to have more than less. Does this mean I should buy a lot at first?? Or can I put in a few at a time? Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F Julian.

Lots of variables. Depends on the species you're looking at. If you already have a tank, provide the dimensions.


----------



## JulianS (Feb 27, 2015)

yes I already have a tank, it's 4 foot x 1 1/2 x 1/12, 40gal. I'm thinking about doing a Lake Malawi Mbuna tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want two species 1m:4f and stick to peaceful smallish ones. Yellow labs Labidochromis caeruleus and rusties Iodotropheus sprengerae would be good. Or a single species tank with 3m:12f Pseudotropheus saulosi.

48" x 18 x 18"? That's more like 60G?


----------



## aquawoman101 (Mar 20, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> You want two species 1m:4f and stick to peaceful smallish ones. Yellow labs Labidochromis caeruleus and rusties Iodotropheus sprengerae would be good. Or a single species tank with 3m:12f Pseudotropheus saulosi.
> 
> 48" x 18 x 18"? That's more like 60G?


Good advice, I'd follow that


----------

